# Journalist seeking Americans who moved to Canada in '06 or '07



## reporter (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello,

I'm an American journalist working for a major newspaper in the U.S. I'm looking for Americans who emigrated to Canada in 2006 or 2007, whether for political, educational, career or personal reasons. Ideally you will have entered the Canadian real estate market, either by purchasing or renting an apartment or home (and not just moved there to live with a boyfriend/girlfriend or family member). I am particularly looking for people who've relocated to the Vancouver, Toronto or Montreal areas.

If you fit this description and are interested in possibly being interviewed for a newspaper feature article, please post or PM me and tell me your story.

Thanks.


----------

